# My Drgon Goby, and my.....aquatic reptile.



## Maaso (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm by no means a professional photographer, I do my best....hope these pictures are good enough for the lot of you. 

Dragon Goby, just coming out to eat some bloodworms.

























And my reptile, my American Alligator.

















I've had him since the day he was born...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i hope u have a huge fenced in pond for that guy.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Are you sue that it's legal to have your alligator? There was a guy who had had his Komodo dragons since they were born. He got sick and they ate him. Don't end up like him. Cool gator though.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

american aligators arn't illegal to own in most places unless their are local regulations on them but i know you can buy them. its rediculous because they only cost like $70. animals like this should be illegal there is like no body that can really handle having one as a pet. they reach around 12 feet in length.


----------



## Maaso (Dec 5, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> There was a guy who had had his Komodo dragons since they were born.


Are you sure those were Komodos? Komodos are endangered! I think you have them confused with that one idiot who had *SEVEN* Nile monitors in his apartment. 

Aye, they are legal like Revolution says. But I didn't pay that much for mine...I got him for free. Back in Ireland, I used to work at the zoo in the reptile house. I literally grew up around them, and am very well capable of caring for him. Anywho, I had a pet store specially order me what was supposed to be a Cuvier's Caiman. Which reaches an average size of ~3.5 feet or so. But when we opened the box and found an Alligator instead of what we ordered, my options were to either take him or have him destroyed. Zoos wont take baby animals, but I already have this guy a home planned out for when he reaches ~5 feet. He will then go live in the local animal sanctuary.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

to bad you didn't live around wisconsin. there is a guy that runs a aligator rescue called aligator alley. he has tons of american aligators, and caymans. he also has anacondas that he rescued. aligator snapping turtles, regular snapping turtles, burmese pythons. african bullfrogs. and just tons and tons of other stuff. he even has a couple of tanks devoted to deformed turtles which wow some of them are crazy. its kinda sweet you can pay to feed animals chunks of meat or mice. its funny paying him to feed his animals but he puts a lot of time and money into them so its nice to contribute and he really doesn't charge much to walk through the place. its actually where i got my all green pacman frog from.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gators are so cute when they're babies.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

They were the monitors, but still... I trust your skill, I was just wondering though. Rev., Can you post the address of Alligator Alley? We go camping annually in Wisconsin, and I'd go!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

im not 100% sure of the exact adress but its in wisconsin dells directly across the street from mt olympus. ill google the address later.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

The Gator is cute. Glad you have a plan for him and you are not keeping him for long term.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

I see 556,9mm, 45 auto....glock,AR15, Mp5 Navy?

oh yeah....nice goby/gator too lol


----------

